# Maryland Sub-contractors Needed



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

We need sub-contractors for the following areas of Maryland.

Security Blvd Area
Caton Ave Area
Hollins Ferry Road Area
Greenspring Ave Area

We need trucks with plows, skid steers with buckets, pushers or brooms, and if you have larger equipment we may have a need for that as well.

All sub-contractors are paid within 15 days. I have many sub-contractors who will verify our quick payment and the many hours we provide.

Please contact us at [email protected] or send a PM with your email address and phone number so we can contact you.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*work*

Brain

I got your email and working on it. I will let you know as soon as I get info.

Thanks Frank


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

We are still looking for reliable subs for this year. If you know of anyone looking for work in MD, please pass on my contact information.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Anything in Montgomery County?


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Sent you PM


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Brian I am working on it for ya


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Brian- I am sorry I don't have anything in Montgomery County. I use to work there, but the majority of my work was in Baltimore, so it was a little to far to check on the sites. I will let you know if I hear of anything though.

Rob- I received your PM and I will give you a call this afternoon.

Will- Thanks for looking


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Brain

When are you going to mail out sub contracts
I have the one skid steer for you his name is Nick and lives in catonsville
plus my two truck as of right now and will know more towards mid week


Frank


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Frank- The contracts are going out on Monday. Same contracts as the previous years, but the rates are higher. Thanks for the update and I will wait to hear from you mid-week.


----------

